# windmill aerator



## PlainOutdoors (Nov 5, 2001)

Anyone have experience/feedback/input on the windmill type pond aerators? Are they easy to set up? Do they help the overall health of pond life (fish)? Seems like water clarity might suffer.
This website has shows an example... http://www.malibuwater.com/Dyno-Aire/

Thanks,
JP


----------



## DeltonTom (Oct 2, 2006)

Ive had a koenders windmill for four years now. Its the twenty foot model from stoney creek in grant mi. I have been very happy with it so far, havent had any fish kills in winter or summer. The diaphram seals do need to be replaced so i would order an extra set of seals if you go this route i believe they are supposed to last 2 years.  Tom


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Its the twenty foot model from Stoney Creek. It did well for two years. I replace the seals after 2 years + pull the aerator out of the pond and cleaned it. 1 year later the bearing went out of the pump and started to make a lot of noise. Sent in for parts and fixed it myself. That winter the plastic elbow crack at the top of the pump where the hose plugs into and it didn't have enough pressure to aerate the stones. Fixed that. Then the bearings went out again that summer and now it's just a non working windmill. I'm not putting any more money in the thing. That was 3 years ago. I lost a few fish one winter but don't know if it was because of the windmill not working. I put dye into my pond to keep the weeds down and that seams to help. I still have quite a few fish in my pond with out the windmill working. I wish I didn't have as much trouble with mine as I did. I like it when it was working. It does not muddy up the water. Takes some time to put together. Cost of mine new was around $1000. I put maybe $300 more in it in 4 years. All it is now is an ornament and that's what it's going to be. You want to buy it?


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

slowpoke I sent you a pm.


----------



## badger (Mar 9, 2005)

I have a 12' Superior windmill at my camp. Works great, it's been up for 3 yrs now, only had one problem. Had to replace the pivot tube because it had a leak at the air hose connection. They are not hard to assemble, but it sure aint fun either! Lots of nuts and bolts and sharp metal edges. I dealt with Joe Mescan Windmills out of Ohio.......free shipping.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

chevyjam2001 said:


> slowpoke I sent you a pm.


 Looks like your PM box is full.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I'd have some interest in your windmill. Are you really looking to get rid of it?


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

hypox said:


> I'd have some interest in your windmill. Are you really looking to get rid of it?


If he don't take it you are next in line.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

hypox said:


> I'd have some interest in your windmill. Are you really looking to get rid of it?


First $500 gets it.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Anyone wants a 20' windmill for $500? It's in Harrison MI. should be able to get it going (fixed) around $100 or so. PM me if interested. I will take a picture and start a classified the next time I'm up there. Sorry for hijacking your post "PlainOutdoors".


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Here is a picture of it. Only thing that is not working is the pump.


----------

